# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Thenie nga poet  per Naim Frasherin e lidhur me "Fjalet e Qiririt" ?

## D.ark-L.ight

Po kerkoj nje thenie te nje poeti shume te njohur shqiptar per Naim Frasherin e cila lidhet me poezine fjalet e qiririt?
Nese dini ndonje ju lutem shkruajeni

----------

